# Building a Monster Truck Track



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

Building a Monster Truck Track that's fits into a unused doorway.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s2amEJOz4w


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

*Much better doorway!*

Much better use of a doorway! I would like to point out something, constructive is my intention.. The metal tape you used for the track.. they sell these markers now that conduct electricity, I think "bare conductive" is the name of one.. If you were to color over them with this blackish marker, and darken the mud, your track would be nearly invisible.. I used the stuff on metal rails on an old Aurora track, ran 2 cars over and over for like 2 hours, and the marker held up OK.. Honestly, I didn't stand there and watch, but when I went back there were a few spots needing a touch up. For a room sized layout, probably too much work, but if you can reach all the way around, I say it's worth it for the more realistic appearance.. Keep up the good work.
P.S. Any idea if anyone has made decent 1/32 monster trucks?? Or slotless HO?? I doubt it if the tracking would be good enough on Aurora, Tyco, or Ideal slotless, but the Faller Car System with their new hidden track system looks promising, and you can run like 4 cars on 1 track.. I've thought about adding that as a highway on my S scale train layout.. If I add a few relays and IR sensors, I can run 3-4 sets of 4 cars thru the backround at a time and have them loop back around under the table. Pretty sure it's a magnetic track system.


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

Hi guinnesspeanut

Thanks for the info on the "bare conductive" I have not heard of it before, but will look into it.
1/32 Monster Trucks. Check out the video "How to build a slot monster truck" here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-53TM26n40
As for Monster Trucks in other scales check out the "Monster Slot Trucks, Tanks and Pullers" Facebook group that covers H.O. and 1:24 as well as 1:32 scale Monster Trucks. https://www.facebook.com/groups/monsterslottrucksandtanks/?fref=ts


----------

